

 HBO Asks Google to Take Down “Infringing” VLC Media Player - wicknicks
http://torrentfreak.com/hbo-asks-google-to-take-down-infringing-vlc-media-player-130715/

======
eCa
Why not some sort of suspension system?

Request take down of something you don't own -> you can't invoke DMCA for a
month. That should be a deterrent.

~~~
bjeanes
I doubt that is legal. That (or something along these lines) would be a good
improvement to DMCA process in general, but doubtfully something that Google
can decide to do.

~~~
Vitaly
How about "request takedown of something you do not own and all your takedown
requests will be hand-checked for a month" which will put a reasonable and
significant delay into processing. The law doesn't mandate immediate automatic
action.

------
cdooh
The DCMA takedown process is broken, the burden is on services to proved their
innocence and there are little or no consequences for bogus takedowns

------
mikestew
More telling is that they requested that their own website be removed. To me
_that_ should be the headline.

~~~
Dylan16807
That was the headline. Half a year ago. When it happened.

Are you asking them to use the wrong headlines for articles, or are you asking
them to republish things every couple months?

~~~
mikestew
I'm not asking for anything. The article tries to make the case that HBO, et.
al., are trying to take down open source software. Seems to me that they're
not even error-checking what they're asking for, as is made evident by the
request to delist their own site.

~~~
Dylan16807
>The article tries to make the case that HBO, et. al., are trying to take down
open source software.

I see an article talking about very sloppy practices and flaws in the DMCA. I
don't see the case you're talking about at all in the article. I'm confused.

~~~
pessimizer
"It’s no secret that copyright holders are trying to take down as much pirated
content as they can, but their _targeting of open source software_ is
something new."

first line.

~~~
Dylan16807
Which it goes on to explain that they did _target_ it by _mistake_ because of
their _horrible scattershot abuse_ of the DMCA.

I don't know, I guess I just understood it differently. I don't see an article
arguing that this was intentional. Mikestew does, I guess?

------
DHowett
The takedown request outlined in the article contains a reference to VLC as
distributed by a popular torrent tracker, and not VLC itself. While this is
still overstepping the boundaries of copyright, it is disingenuous to say that
HBO asked Google to take down VLC.

------
mariuolo
How is it possible that nobody is ever held accountable for such egregious
mistakes?

------
speedyrev
"VLC doesn't pirate movies - People pirate movies"

